# King Charles III



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread moving into the future. I'm sure we all wish our new King well with his new role, he has a hard act to follow but has been well prepared.
Long Live the King!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do hope he has learnt well from his mother and wish him well in his reign.
Long live King Charles 111


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I actually like King Charles III, I like his environmental ethos, and the fact he wants to slim down the monarchy to working royals only.

I think he will strive to be the best King he can, and I think he will kick Andrew and Harry into touch.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't mean this negatively, just in case you genuinely didn't realise. It's King Charles III not 111.


----------



## BillFont (4 mo ago)

I'm actually quite unsure about his reign, but we shall see..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have really warmed to Charles over the last few years and thought his personality really came through over the jubilee celebrations. His speech about his Mum was lovely and I thought he was a great sport in Eastenders. 

I wish him all the luck for his future reign and I believe he will try to be the best king he can. Such a hard act to follow but he will have learned a lot from his wonderful Mother.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh, his first "walkabout" as King Charles is really rather emotional. Honestly, I know that he's grown up knowing this would most likely happen at some point but how difficult to have to do this within 24 hours of his Mum's death. I might have leaky eyes again. Flipping heck. Crikey! One lady has planted a smacker on his cheek. 

Sophie Raworth says it must be overwhelming, I fully agree, even though you know what's coming it must feel bonkers. It's so odd isn't it, grief about The Queen's death but much smiling and "God Save the King" and even three cheers.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Emlar said:


> I don't mean this negatively, just in case you genuinely didn't realise. It's King Charles III not 111.


Of course! I will edit immediately.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

God Save the King.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think with Camilla at his side I think he'll make a very good King, I've warmed to both of them over the last few years.

Long live the King Charles III


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Of course! I will edit immediately.


I am aware that III is correct, it was just easier to type111 - no disrespect to his Masjety intended


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with all the sentiments above and also say Long Live King Charles.

I do hope over the coming months after the funeral that he will be generally supported by the British public and those that are anti monarchist just quietly keep their opinions to themselves. I would hate to see social media ablaze with moans and gripes and nastiness aimed at Charles and Camilla. There are still those that appear to hate Camilla still, but that time has long gone past and we all need to look to the future with a new King.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've always liked him. I think he was an unhappy and misunderstood man in years passed but he blossomed when he married Camilla. He's very intelligent and clever and has already done a lot for the world as Prince, not least the Princes Trust which was his own idea. I'm sure he will do just as much as King. Sadly, he doesn't have much time to grieve as he has to get on with the job. Long live King Charles.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

He sounds like a Spaniel .


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I always wondered if he would take the name Charles III - but I'm quite pleased he has. It would have been odd having grown up knowing him as Prince Charles for him to become a different King. I hope he builds on some of the things he has done as Prince now he is King Charles, in particular his views around the environment and climate change. 

I don't think any of us can imagine what it will be like having to be the monarch after the legacy of his mum tho. I also hope that for a time at least Harry and Meghan fall back a bit and let Charles have a chance to find his feet without all the constant drama.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I agree with all the sentiments above and also say Long Live King Charles.
> 
> I do hope over the coming months after the funeral that he will be generally supported by the British public and those that are anti monarchist just quietly keep their opinions to themselves. I would hate to see social media ablaze with moans and gripes and nastiness aimed at Charles and Camilla. There are still those that appear to hate Camilla still, but that time has long gone past and we all need to look to the future with a new King.


Absolutely, same here! I sincerely hope that this thread remains positive and supportive and Anti-Royalists keep there opinions to themselves!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I admit I don't know much about King Charles. I look forward to getting to know who he is and what he stands for.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think with Camilla at his side I think he'll make a very good King, I've warmed to both of them over the last few years.
> 
> Long live the King Charles III


I've seen her prodding him when he's missed something or hasn't heard.
I think she'll keep him straight


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Absolutely, same here! I sincerely hope that this thread remains positive and supportive and Anti-Royalists keep there opinions to themselves!


Before yesterday I would probably have claimed I'm quite indifferent to the Royal family. I'm not sure I would have said I was anti-royalist - maybe just indifferent-royalist. I only really know what's been going on with the extended royal family based on headlines of stories I don't read.

But when news broke that the Queen had passed away I realised that I'm not as indifferent as I thought I was, have been reading a lot of the news - in particular the statements from leaders past and present which have been really interesting and enlightening to her personality - and have just felt shock and sadness. 

And then thinking about King Charles, and what this means for him, again I've realised I'm totally not as indifferent as I thought.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Sorry 🙈 I didn't mean to nitpick! Just wasn't sure if you realised 😳


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

I followed him on an engagement once (as part of my job) and he came across as decent and warm…
They both did actually.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

My Mum received her OBE from Charles. Such an amazing day.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best wishes for them both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a really emotional and heartfelt speech he gave. He must be very sad giving up so many things he loves and handing them over to William.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wept buckets!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its going to take me a while to remember to call him King Charles. He will always be Prince Charles to me .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I found it very strange singing, “God Save the King” yesterday. It wasn’t so long ago - at the Platinum Jubilee - that we sang, God Save the Queen” for the last time. We even commented at the time that it may have been the last time we sang it.

I thought Charles hit just the right note with his address yesterday. Perfect.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think King Charles is clever caring and truly loves this Country, I have found he has always been ahead of his times, especially with environmental issues, but because he is calm and quiet and not shouting or demanding he was dismissed until these later years with the Prince’s trust. I also like Camilla, she has a past who hasn’t it, but she loves him so much, they are so natural together and she works extremely hard especially for the elderly. I think they make a strong team.


As for his speech well… full of emotion, I actually got upset 



Long live the King


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I also like Camilla, she has a past who hasn’t it, but she loves him so much, they are so natural together and she works extremely hard especially for the elderly. I think they make a strong team.
> Long live the King


I agree, I never liked her for the way she and Charles treated Diana, but since her death you can tell that Camila and Charles truly loved each other. It wasn't their fault that they were never allowed to marry in the first place, he should never have married Diana it was engineered by the Queen Mother.

Since their marriage she has been his rock standing quietly in the background.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Watching the Accession ceremony - Wow. History in the making.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'm probably in the minority, but I never liked Diana. I always thought her to be shallow and manipulative, and I can see a lot of her in Harry.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deguslave said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I never liked Diana. I always thought her to be shallow and manipulative, and I can see a lot of her in Harry.



Sorry off topic... but I always thought Harry was a spoilt brat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Watching the Accession ceremony - Wow. History in the making.



I really felt for our new King, he was so close to tears once or twice.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry off topic... but I always thought Harry was a spoilt brat


But kids, in general, are a product of their environment. 

I wonder how any of us would have turned out if we had lived his life?

I remember that young lad walking behind his mother’s coffin, in front of the World…..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How incredible to be able to watch all of that. I think Penny Mordaunt did very well in her new role (gosh, how nerve-wracking). By all accounts it was Charles' idea to have it televised - like his father, who by all accounts was the one who suggested that The Queen's coronation be televised.

I very much enjoyed the removal of the Guardsman's bearskins, laying down of arms and three cheers for The King. Nobody does this kind of thing like we do.

I also love the way they referred to The Queen as Her Late Majesty of Happy Memory (or similar, I need to find the exact wording).

ETA: It's Late Sovereign of Happy Memory - thank goodness they've read the Proclamation again.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It's always bothered me how Camilla and Diana were pitted against each other. They were both equally victims of the whole circumstance. Diana was indeed lovely, but Camilla was no monster, she clearly loves Charles and they're clearly very good for each other. It was just a really bad situation. 
The comparisons between the two that Diana was the "good" one and Camilla was the evil one, and the utterly horrible things that were said about her looks too... It was all just terribly unfair. 
I think Camilla is lovely and I'm glad she and Charles did finally marry and get to have their happily ever after. 

Though I was thinking, here I am looking forward to retiring one day and slowing down on the duties part of my life and doing more things that I enjoy, there is no retirement for Charles and Camilla is there?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I agree, I never liked her for the way she and Charles treated Diana, but since her death you can tell that Camila and Charles truly loved each other. It wasn't their fault that they were never allowed to marry in the first place, he should never have married Diana it was engineered by the Queen Mother.
> 
> Since their marriage she has been his rock standing quietly in the background.


I thought they could have married her before he joined the Navy but he didn't ask her ? When he came back she had married someone else and then got a divorce so wasn't allowed to marry him. Princess Margaret wasn't allowed to marry Captain Townsend either as he was divorced.

Charles had mistresses, he didn't treat Kanga very well.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> It's always bothered me how Camilla and Diana were pitted against each other. They were both equally victims of the whole circumstance. Diana was indeed lovely, but Camilla was no monster, she clearly loves Charles and they're clearly very good for each other. It was just a really bad situation.
> The comparisons between the two that Diana was the "good" one and Camilla was the evil one, and the utterly horrible things that were said about her looks too... It was all just terribly unfair.
> I think Camilla is lovely and I'm glad she and Charles did finally marry and get to have their happily ever after.
> 
> Though I was thinking, here I am looking forward to retiring one day and slowing down on the duties part of my life and doing more things that I enjoy, there is no retirement for Charles and Camilla is there?


But that's the media with women all the time. Personally I felt Diana was very manipulative with the press & not as squeaky clean as she made out but then I also felt it must have been incredibly difficult being trapped in a loveless marriage. 

I like Camilla & think she has always been quite dignified about everything which I really admire.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> But that's the media with women all the time. Personally I felt Diana was very manipulative with the press & not as squeaky clean as she made out but then I also felt it must have been incredibly difficult being trapped in a loveless marriage.
> 
> I like Camilla & think she has always been quite dignified about everything which I really admire.


Oh for sure! I also feel she knew, at least on some level, what she was getting into marrying Charles. She knew she wasn't his first, or even second choice, so she had to know on some level where she stood as far as his affections went yet she chose to marry him anyway.... 
I like Camilla too, she has been so dignified despite the press' treatment, and it seems like the boys like and respect her too which says a lot.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> But kids, in general, are a product of their environment.
> 
> I wonder how any of us would have turned out if we had lived his life?
> 
> I remember that young lad walking behind his mother’s coffin, in front of the World…..


If he hadn't then that might now be a cause for agnst.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Camilla has shown a lot of dignity over the years, never wanted to be in the limelight just stands by his side giving him all the support he needs.
I think they'll make a very good King and Queen.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Charles had mistresses, he didn't treat Kanga very well.


Who's Kanga?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If he hadn't then that might now be a cause for agnst.


I don’t understand what you mean?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Who's Kanga?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Tryon,_Baroness_Tryon#:~:text=Dale%20Elizabeth%20Tryon%2C%20Baroness%20Tryon,in%20the%20international%20fashion%20world


.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Deguslave said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I never liked Diana. I always thought her to be shallow and manipulative, and I can see a lot of her in Harry.


I never liked her, either.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Charles was told by his Uncle, Lord Mountbatten, who had a lot of power in the family at the time, that he shouldn't marry Camilla and he was persuaded to marry Diana who was deemed suitable.. Also, Charles was in his 30s and the Monarchy wanted heirs. What was the man to do? At the time also Camilla adamantly didn't want to be Queen. I think Diana was niaive enough to think that once she married him, she could make him love her and hoped Camilla would disappear. It was a completely tragic series of events.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's to King Charles, however long or short his reign shall be


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Who's Kanga?


She was Australian hence the name Kanga short for kangaroo.









Kanga's not-so-secret life


There's little doubt Prince Charles' Other Mistress has large amounts of appeal - sexual politics, media manipulation and personal tragedy. And for mega-gossip currency it centres on that ace-in-the-hole tabloid gold (cue trumpet fanfare) - the royal family.




thewest.com.au


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Gosh, so many seem to know the Royal Family in such great detail to be able to judge them, I had no idea I was in such esteemed company. I can't imagine it's at all influenced by the media....


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

What it's made me think is that - despite the privilege - they are probably a regular family with the screw ups that we've all had in some way. Except that they are grieving in public with the full force of our gutter press making probably manageable differences become vast and creating gossips of some at a time when they've lost a grandmother (who rightly put them first over the wailing masses when their mother died, one imagines the Meghan haters are among them too).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just watching the news, with King Charles having audiences with the leaders of the various political parties. Also his latest walkabout. I think he is carrying himself with dignity and really had learnt from the best. 

I saw a photo of Charles in one of the cars earlier and thought he looked a little red around the eyes (as you well might, if your Mother had died) and I wondered if he'd finally managed to have a minute to himself when things were starting to sink in and the emotion overwhelmed him. 

Let's not forget that grief is exhausting - let alone combining that with becoming King and all of the ceremony around that.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Pawscrossed said:


> Gosh, so many seem to know the Royal Family in such great detail to be able to judge them, I had no idea I was in such esteemed company. I can't imagine it's at all influenced by the media....


I thought the comments have been overwhelmingly supportive and not judgmental at all. What thread are you reading? 
I didn't feel like anyone was purporting to have inside information?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don’t understand what you mean?


If he hadn't walked behind her coffin he might now regret it


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If he hadn't walked behind her coffin he might now regret it


Honestly, I can’t see why.

He and William should have been spared that harrowing experience imo.

They could have followed in a car with their grandparents.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, I can’t see why.
> 
> He and William should have been spared that harrowing experience imo.
> 
> They could have followed in a car with their grandparents.


I can see why. I've done things I didn't want to do at the time - when my father died - and in retrospect I'm glad I did.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I can see why. I've done things I didn't want to do at the time - when my father died - and in retrospect I'm glad I did.


I was 14 when my Grandmother (my Mom's Mom) died and Mom and Dad decided that I shouldn't go to the funeral so I didn't, It's something I still regret, never saying good bye to her.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I can see why. I've done things I didn't want to do at the time - when my father died - and in retrospect I'm glad I did.


Yes. But I doubt you had to do any of it in the full glare of the whole World.

They would still have attended the funeral, which would have been hard enough.

I was 32 when my father died and that walk would have been too much for me.

We’re all different … maybe it’s not really something to debate on this thread.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

This tweet was published and later deleted but not before people had read it and made up an opinion. This is how the gutter media manipulated minds. They could’ve not published but by doing so they’ve influenced mindset and bias even if the facts are clearly wrong as documented. In fact some 27 headlines in the Wail inciting oblique racism at Duchess of Sussex and the death of the Queen with scant evidence. Genuinely not a royalist but their attitude over the colour of skin is vile.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It's the end of the corgi era and the start of terrier time  










Did I read correctly that their terriers are adopted from Battersea?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> It's the end of the corgi era and the start of terrier time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Pawscrossed said:


> This tweet was published and later deleted but not before people had read it and made up an opinion. This is how the gutter media manipulated minds. They could’ve not published but by doing so they’ve influenced mindset and bias even if the facts are clearly wrong as documented. In fact some 27 headlines in the Wail inciting oblique racism at Duchess of Sussex and the death of the Queen with scant evidence. Genuinely not a royalist but their attitude over the colour of skin is vile.


I'm not on twitter, and I don't watch TV, but I've been consuming the media available to me about the Queen's passing. I saw the brothers doing the walkabout, walkthrough with their respective wives on several sources and not one failed to show Meghan interacting with the public, in fact CNN even had a headline about her hugging one of the well-wishers and it was positive and complimentary. 
The only thing that stood out to me is how settled in to their roles William and Catherine seem, as you would expect with their greater experience. In contrast you can tell that Harry and Meghan are still a little more awkward and finding their way, but I think it's perfectly normal given they are a much newer couple and Meghan is still very much learning the ropes if you will. It was just that putting them together like that made the difference more obvious. 

Obviously many people dislike Meghan, (and plenty of other royals as well) but I'm not sure you can attribute all dislike to racism. I find Prince Andrew absolutely disgusting, and I couldn't even bring myself to appreciate him comforting Princess Beatrice, I suppose you could say I'm just a misandrist? 

With your last sentence, are you saying the royal family has a vile attitude towards skin color, or the media in the UK?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Not saying that there isn’t some racism directed towards Meghan but I honestly think a bigger part of it is the fact that she’s American 😬 And of course she’s a woman and we can’t do anything right. I don’t even like the pair of them (I was on their side at first too) but the way some people treat her like this evil succubus is ridiculous.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

picaresque said:


> Not saying that there isn’t some racism directed towards Meghan but I honestly think a bigger part of it is the fact that she’s American 😬 And of course she’s a woman and we can’t do anything right. I don’t even like the pair of them (I was on their side at first too) but the way some people treat her like this evil succubus is ridiculous.


It's nothing to do with her colour and been American (although I'm keen on them) there is just something about her that rubs me up the wrong way, I don't what it is but I just can't stand her.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Not saying that there isn’t some racism directed towards Meghan but I honestly think a bigger part of it is the fact that she’s American 😬 And of course she’s a woman and we can’t do anything right. I don’t even like the pair of them (I was on their side at first too) but the way some people treat her like this evil succubus is ridiculous.


LOL  
Well there is a hiearchy of -isms and racism is the worst you can be. It's really just simple misogyny, pitting Meghan against Kate, and anyone who is paying attention knows they would have done that to whoever Harry married. But misogyny is a perfectly acceptable bias these days. And of course, Anti American is a perfectly acceptable bias as well


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I've had the misfortune to come across several narcissists in my life, and Megain, for me, rings every single narcissist warning bell.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought the marriage of Harry and Meghan was wonderful. When I first saw her in the newspapers I had no idea her mother was black, to me initially she looked like a lady with a good Californian suntan. When I discovered that she was bi racial I thought it was a fantastic thing and how inspiring to young bi racial and black people she must be and thought it was amazing that she had married into the royal family. I felt there was much she could do in this country
When they decided to leave I was saddened as it seemed they were just stamping off in a temper because they couldn’t get their own way over having commercial interests as well as part time working royals. It was almost as if they felt the less interesting and fun side of royal duties were far to tedious and boring for them and they only wanted the fun bits, whether that was right or wrong, it was how it appeared. Rightly the Queen said that was not possible and it was either one or the other. As Harry had left the country he couldn’t possible have all the royal patronages of charities or regiments. This seems to have enraged Harry so much that he started lashing out to the media about his family, this I find unacceptable. Sure, shout and yell privately, but not to the whole world. He would know his family would not reply and he could moan and groan with impunity. Unfortunately Meghan seems to be encouraging him and adding as much as she can herself and fuelling the fire even more. How being part of the RF for a couple of years makes her so knowledgable of it’s right and wrongs is astounding. 
Its this that many of the BP find so upsetting and is the reason why so many have turned against them. Nothing to do with racism.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's nothing to do with her colour and been American (although I'm keen on them) there is just something about her that rubs me up the wrong way, I don't what it is but I just can't stand her.


Fair enough, I’m not exactly a fan either lol 




O2.0 said:


> LOL
> Well there is a hiearchy of -isms and racism is the worst you can be. It's really just simple misogyny, pitting Meghan against Kate, and anyone who is paying attention knows they would have done that to whoever Harry married. But misogyny is a perfectly acceptable bias these days. And of course, Anti American is a perfectly acceptable bias as well


Kate had her share of being slagged off in the press when she was dating William on and off but she’s the dutiful wife and mother now so is revered. If she stepped out of line though… 




Deguslave said:


> I've had the misfortune to come across several narcissists in my life, and Megain, for me, rings every single narcissist warning bell.


I kind of agree tbh re: Meghan and narc radar but I’m also noticing how literally everyone who does something a bit iffy is labelled a narcissist these days which undermines it a bit. And I say that as someone with a textbook albeit undiagnosed covert/closet narcissist relative.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Absolutely, same here! I sincerely hope that this thread remains positive and supportive .


Just a reminder to leave negative comments out of this please, not the time or place.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I thought the marriage of Harry and Meghan was wonderful. When I first saw her in the newspapers I had no idea her mother was black, to me initially she looked like a lady with a good Californian suntan. When I discovered that she was bi racial I thought it was a fantastic thing and how inspiring to young bi racial and black people she must be and thought it was amazing that she had married into the royal family. I felt there was much she could do in this country
> When they decided to leave I was saddened as it seemed they were just stamping off in a temper because they couldn’t get their own way over having commercial interests as well as part time working royals. It was almost as if they felt the less interesting and fun side of royal duties were far to tedious and boring for them and they only wanted the fun bits, whether that was right or wrong, it was how it appeared. Rightly the Queen said that was not possible and it was either one or the other. As Harry had left the country he couldn’t possible have all the royal patronages of charities or regiments. This seems to have enraged Harry so much that he started lashing out to the media about his family, this I find unacceptable. Sure, shout and yell privately, but not to the whole world. He would know his family would not reply and he could moan and groan with impunity. Unfortunately Meghan seems to be encouraging him and adding as much as she can herself and fuelling the fire even more. How being part of the RF for a couple of years makes her so knowledgable of it’s right and wrongs is astounding.
> Its this that many of the BP find so upsetting and is the reason why so many have turned against them. Nothing to do with racism.


Deleted


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

One of my favourite photos of the then Prince Charles


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you see my comment above?


Gone to look now.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just a reminder to leave negative comments out of this please, not the time or place.


Totally agree, keep things pleasant.
If anyone wants to continue in a nasty malicious vein, go start a 'who can we sl*g off now' thread to get your kicks.
Enuff said!!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cully said:


> Totally agree, keep things pleasant.
> If anyone wants to continue in a nasty malicious vein, go start a 'who can we sl*g off now' thread to get your kicks.
> Enuff said!!!


Oh come on! No one is being nasty or malicious and your comment is a bit OTT really. 
People have voiced opinions, people have countered those opinions, that's about the extent of it all. 

It's very hard to talk about the new King without his sons and their wives coming up in the discussion. 
Personally I think it's all been rather low key and respectful except for maybe one or two comments, which I also think people have responded to fairly evenly. 

Just because people have certain opinions, doesn't mean they don't wish Charles III well in his new role.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm full of admiration for the reporters and news broadcasters as they have managed such a marathon of keeping us all abreast of what's going on.
How they can keep going, often having to repeat themselves but still try to keep the narrative interesting is beyond me.
I normally have a moan if I hear too many er's, umm's, ah's and silences while searching for a different word to say the same thing. No complaints here though. They're doing a sterling job.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I said exactly that @Cully to husband a few minutes ago. What a tough job - I know people think it's easy being a presenter but it's really a great skill. 

I think it's such an interesting contrast, almost the joy in London - and excitement at seeing King Charles - compared to the sadness of the funeral cortege. 

Charles does have such a busy week ahead.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Joy and sorrow at the same time. I hope everyone goes easy on him.
I think most of us get through the funeral of someone close as we are making the arrangements, house clearing etc, so don't have too much time to dwell.
It's afterwards when it really kicks in. Delayed grief. So I guess the new King is on autopilot at present.
I really hope he gets chance to take a breather for a short while so he can gather his thoughts.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Cully said:


> I'm full of admiration for the reporters and news broadcasters as they have managed such a marathon of keeping us all abreast of what's going on.
> How they can keep going, often having to repeat themselves but still try to keep the narrative interesting is beyond me.
> I normally have a moan if I hear too many er's, umm's, ah's and silences while searching for a different word to say the same thing. No complaints here though. They're doing a sterling job.


I think what’s also good is sometimes the presenters don’t say anything. They let the images they are showing do the talking, or in some cases the noises the crowds are making.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He must be absolutely exhausted. I thought he looked tired earlier but o reckon he’s only getting through on Adrenalin atm.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

I hope Charles III does well in his new role. He expressed himself eloquently in his speech on Friday. Love them or hate them, The Royal family have a role to fulfill, producing heirs to carry on the monarchy. I see the Royal Family as the ultimate in reality 'TV' - we are constantly watching them, reading up about them, talking about them etc. They are one of the most famous families in the world. The Royal Family are highly scutinised, so in essence, they cannot put a foot wrong. If they do, it is sensationalised in the media and we will never hear the last of it.

I think there is distain for H&M because it looks like Harry has 'betrayed' his family and the country by walking away from them and living his own life with his new family. Us Brits do not like when someone gives up on The United Kingdom. For instance, if a celebrity says they will leave this country if a certain political party comes into power, everyone else is like 'there's the airport! Don't come back! Not even if you want to claim your state pension or use the NHS!' I do not think the dislike for Meghan is because of the colour of her skin or where she is originally from. I think it could be the fact that she is an actress and she could be putting on an act by 'infiltrating' the Royal Family for her own stardom and benefit. 

Her previous husband apparently made her get her foot on the acting ladder I suppose. Also, she knows where the cameras are when she is being papped or where the cameras are when they do some sort of publicity stunt - considering they professed they wanted a private life out of the spotlight. I just wish the papers would stop writing copious articles about them. There was an interview she did where she looked all dewy and teary eyed when she looked up at the interviewer when she mentioned about how no one asking how she is (in regards to mental health) - reminded me of Diana when she was being interviewed by Martin Bashir - that famous deer in the headlights look she had. People say she is trying to be a saint / martyr like Diana. They say she purposely sought out Harry at a party where they first met. Then it was somehow claimed she had no idea who he was, but there was a picture of her outside Buckingham Palace when she was younger. 

Harry cannot win because he has said the media and paparazzi hounded his mother and did not want this for his wife. Some may have said that she may have coincidentally coerced him into starting a new life in America, alienating him from his own tight-knit family because she has nothing more to do with her own - especially her father. Controlling and narcassistic people like to isolate their 'victims' so they have no support network, just them. Recently, to me, Harry has looked so fed up, miserable and dejected especially at some seminar they, well, SHE did (in the red outfit) earlier this week or last. 

It has irked me that she has recently stated that she now understands what is it like to be black after what she has experienced being here in the UK. I am a black woman myself, she does not speak for me - I am sick of the race card being played all the time whenever it suits someone, it's tiresome. I mean, some people didn't even realise she was a person of colour until they saw her mother at the wedding! I just see people for their character not because of their ethnicity. Goodness me, do not get me started on this topic! 

Anyway, Kate seems to have taken to the role like a duck to water, I suppose she has to, she knew what she signed up for. 

I think people are also warming to Camilla now because they say you can see they are truly in love and by eachother's side.

I do hope Charles finds time to grieve, although, he probably won't because he is the face of the UK now. All eyes on him and he has big boots to fill. It must be very overwhelming not being able to come to terms with your own feelings of loss when you are thrown into the role of being a pillar of strength for the rest of the family as well as the UK and Commonwealth. He now represents his late mother being the oldest and her successor. My mother-in-law still says she has not had time to grieve when she lost her parents over 20 years ago. She was the youngest of 5 but it was her that looked after them and if someone else in the family is ill she says she cannot deal with it because it reminds her of the pressure of caring for her parents and not grieving properly.

I am so sorry for waffling! I just had to express it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I know that some discussion of his family can't be entirely avoided... But I do wish people would stop posting about Meghan (and Harry). I know she is someone who polarizes opinion, but I just don't think this thread is the right thread to be discussing that. Sorry if that offends those that want to keep discussing her, it just comes across quite negative to me. It's not like she can come and defend herself 😂

@Charity - that's a fab portrait of Charles. Relaxed yet regal!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I know that some discussion of his family can't be entirely avoided... But I do wish people would stop posting about Meghan


Only one person has posted about Meghan - post #58
Everything else was in response to that. But I think we're done now (I hope). 
I don't mean this unkindly at all but she and Harry are fairly irrelevant to King Charles' reign, other than Harry is his son.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I know that some discussion of his family can't be entirely avoided... But I do wish people would stop posting about Meghan (and Harry). I know she is someone who polarizes opinion, but I just don't think this thread is the right thread to be discussing that. Sorry if that offends those that want to keep discussing her, it just comes across quite negative to me. It's not like she can come and defend herself 😂
> 
> @Charity - that's a fab portrait of Charles. Relaxed yet regal!!


I agree. If I want to read that sort if thing there's the Daily Mail. And I don't.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just hope Harry rethinks releasing his book that's due out the end of the year and she learns to keep her mouth shut. It's a new era now let the old be finished with.

Long live the King.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know that I probably shouldn’t laugh but if you’ve not seen the video that’s been compiled of Charles with the “Pen Gate” drama (good ones on TikTok) it really made me chuckle.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

King Charles has such a hugely busy day today poor man. He hasn't a moment to breathe....or should that be grieve. 

I get so annoyed with the press and BBC who's reporting is so bad. On the BBC website today, they are continually talking about King Charles and Camilla. She is the Queen Consort Camilla and that's how she should be addressed at all times.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In the same vein @Charity I get annoyed at how the press always call Catherine “Kate Middleton”. I don’t get called by my maiden name, why does she, unless she’s requested it? Perhaps they’ll find it easier now she’s Princess Catherine?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> In the same vein @Charity I get annoyed at how the press always call Catherine “Kate Middleton”. I don’t get called by my maiden name, why does she, unless she’s requested it? Perhaps they’ll find it easier now she’s Princess Catherine?


She's been Princess Catherine since she married. Her new title is 'Princess of Wales'.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I typed a whole thing about her being technically Princess William but it didn’t post and I can’t be faffed to type it all again. I’m pleased she is now Princess Catherine of Wales


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I think technically Catherine is Princess William of Wales, just like Princess Michael of Kent, they take their husbands names.

They rarely got Diana's title right either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've not been watching the telly so far today, so just turned the telly on to watch the procession in Edinburgh. I'm sure King Charles must be shattered, gosh what a few days for him. It's bad enough going through a bereavement as a non-Royal person goodness knows how stressful it must be.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not been watching the telly so far today, so just turned the telly on to watch the procession in Edinburgh. I'm sure King Charles must be shattered, gosh what a few days for him. It's bad enough going through a bereavement as a non-Royal person goodness knows how stressful it must be.



My heart goes out to him every time I see on TV, I wish they could leave him alone but I know they can't, It's so sad watching him. I wish I could give him a hug.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I feel sorry for him. Who’d want the job at his age when most people are retired or thinking about it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin you need to catch up on the ceremony from this morning when you can. 

I just hope every time he’s in the car or on the plane he’s getting a cup of tea and can close his eyes for a moment.

He’s got to meet Nicola this afternoon and do the ceremony in parliament before coming back for the vigil tonight. Then it’s off to Belfast tomorrow. Poor poor man.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> I think technically Catherine is Princess William of Wales, just like Princess Michael of Kent, they take their husbands names.
> 
> They rarely got Diana's title right either.


Time have changed. This may be something the Queen changed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That was some trek this afternoon behind the coffin to the cathedral, mostly uphill, it must be really difficult having to slow march like that for over half an hour. I didn't really get to concentrate on the service as my friend was here though we had it on in the background. 

I've just seen the people filing passed the coffin, brings back the emotion again. 

I hope King Charles manages to sleep when he gets to bed after such an exhausting day. He looks so sad sometimes as well.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Charity said:


> That was some trek this afternoon behind the coffin to the cathedral, mostly uphill, it must be really difficult having to slow march like that for over half an hour. I didn't really get to concentrate on the service as my friend was here though we had it on in the background.
> 
> I've just seen the people filing passed the coffin, brings back the emotion again.
> 
> I hope King Charles manages to sleep when he gets to bed after such an exhausting day. He looks so sad sometimes as well.


I thought that, some people were getting on a bit too. I thought that the King looked as if he had a slight limp as if he had a hip of knee issue. He’s going to need a rest once the funeral is over, but I don’t suppose he will take one. I was reading today that he has a great work ethic like the Queen had and ends up running all his aides ragged As he whizzes around getting everything done
The police horse on the right was desperate for a gallop, must have been quite a challenge keeping it under control.

I was amazed how quiet it was, just a little scattered clapping here and there, all very moving.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've just read this on the BBC, it really brought things home about King Charles and the stress he must be under currently. Gosh.

"While enduring his own private grief he's had an intense timetable of meetings, public and private, travelling to talk to politicians and planners, interspersed with taking part in the progress of the funeral.

He has been pushed into the limelight when most people would want to hide away.

The dynastic principle means that as Charles and his heirs move to centre-stage, others in the family are inexorably eased to the edges, no longer the children of the monarch. Distant branches on the royal tree."

This also makes me sad but also sort of half smile. It's as though the Princess Royal can't bear to leave her Mum.

"There was a quiet dignity too. Princess Anne, 72, has faithfully accompanied her mother's coffin since it left the privacy of Balmoral and she was walking behind it for this stretch too. She'll stay with it until she lies in state in Westminster Hall."

They don't even get a rest this evening, they are taking part in the Vigil of the Princes at St Giles Cathedral.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> I thought that, some people were getting on a bit too. I thought that the King looked as if he had a slight limp as if he had a hip of knee issue. He’s going to need a rest once the funeral is over, but I don’t suppose he will take one. I was reading today that he has a great work ethic like the Queen had and ends up running all his aides ragged As he whizzes around getting everything done
> The police horse on the right was desperate for a gallop, must have been quite a challenge keeping it under control.
> 
> I was amazed how quiet it was, just a little scattered clapping here and there, all very moving.


I noticed the police horse too. I think it was getting a bit spooked by the gunfire at one minute interludes. His jumpiness seemed to coincide with them.
I felt for the coffin bearers carrying a lead lined casket. And up steps too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think King Charles has to deal with his red box when he gets home until he goes to bed, poor man. I think he's going to Ireland sometime this week as well. How many of us would want to cope with all this pressure at a time like this.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Charity said:


> I think King Charles has to deal with his red box when he gets home until he goes to bed, poor man. I think he's going to Ireland sometime this week as well. How many of us would want to cope with all this pressure at a time like this.


He’s off to Ireland tomorrow, then back in time for his mother’s arrival at BP


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am really worried about him. He sounded like he had got a sore throat in the Scottish parliament this evening and he looks shattered.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Camilla also looks very tired.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Princess Anne looks absolutely devastated. She going to miss her mother terribly.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Another very busy day for the King and Queen Consort, poor things. Off to Ireland with Liz Truss, back to London meeting and greeting I suppose then being there for His Mother this evening. This is a seven day week job. Makes me tired thinking about it. 

Mustn't forget Princess Anne and her husband who are also having a long, very emotional, tiring day again. I do wish they wouldn't keep referring only to Anne, her husband has been with her throughout giving his support but they don't mention him.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

King Charles is visiting the town I live in on Friday. Lots of roads already closed and cleaning/fixing of potholes is going on! Would be tempted to go see him, but I am not really a fan of crowds and I expect it will be very busy as the roads and area is small.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I admit that I am concerned that all this travelling, meetings and ceremonies are taking their toll on the King, Queen Consort and the Princess Royal's health - after all none of them are spring chickens. They are all a few years younger than me but they all (especially the Princess Royal) are looking 10 years older. I hope that once Monday is over they will get the chance to rest and recuperate. We don't want to be hearing that King's doctors are concerned about his health


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I admit that I am concerned that all this travelling, meetings and ceremonies are taking their toll on the King, Queen Consort and the Princess Royal's health - after all none of them are spring chickens. They are all a few years younger than me but they all (especially the Princess Royal) are looking 10 years older. I hope that once Monday is over they will get the chance to rest and recuperate. We don't want to be hearing that King's doctors are concerned about his health


I've been thinking the same, the King was born the same year as me, me the start of the year him at the end. 

It's been non stop the last week, it must be so tiring for him and well as the emotional turmoil he must be going though, it can't be good for him.

The Princess Royal has hardly left the Mothers side, that must very hard for her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just watching The King and Queen Consort arriving in Northern Ireland and they are being brilliant meeting the people. Charles doesn't stop shaking hands with people, children and even a corgi. he is talking to people all the time. The number of flowers outside Hillsborough Castle are fabulous.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I think he was ahead of his time re environment. People scoffed and thought he was barmy.
Diana didn't think he was up to the top job. But I truly hope he is and wish he had married Camila in the first place. She is the love of his life you can just see it. It's a tragedy really. She wasn't deemed noble enough so he was sent away then persuaded to marry Diana. I'm so pleased they found each other in the end and just goes to show how the the Queen realised times had to change and divorce etc is part of family life. Long live King Charles the III.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I watched Camilla today gently guiding Charles to where he was going next and who he should be greeting. She was so discreet and just gave him a certain look to help.

I am pleased he ended up marrying her. It’s funny - everyone is saying what a good judge of character the Queen was and she gave them both her blessing. She knew.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just watched a programme on ITV about King Charles's life. He is a man ahead of his time, he thought about the environment, the inner cities problems etc. long before anyone else. His Princes Trust has helped over one million young people. This is definitely a man I want as our King.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I admit that I am concerned that all this travelling, meetings and ceremonies are taking their toll on the King, Queen Consort and the Princess Royal's health - after all none of them are spring chickens. They are all a few years younger than me but they all (especially the Princess Royal) are looking 10 years older. I hope that once Monday is over they will get the chance to rest and recuperate. We don't want to be hearing that King's doctors are concerned about his health


Prince Charles will be 74 in November. I think because his mother was 96 when she died , it makes 74 seem young and people expect a lot of him. I really hope he gets some rest and time to process everything .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Prince Charles will be 74 in November. I think because his mother was 96 when she died , it makes 74 seem young and people expect a lot of him. I really hope he gets some rest and time to process everything .


Cough........cough ^^^^

King


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Prince Charles will be 74 in November. I think because his mother was 96 when she died , it makes 74 seem young and people expect a lot of him. I really hope he gets some rest and time to process everything .


Most people of his age (myself included) are settling into a contented retirement, the thought of taking on King Charles lifestyle would fill them with horror! And straight after his mother's death while he's mourning.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Cough........cough ^^^^
> 
> King


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really feel for the King and the royal family walking behind the Queen and having to go though another service, it's like going though one funeral after another


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've very happily just read that King Charles has gone back to Highgrove, thank goodness. I hope he will get a chance for a restful evening at least.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've very happily just read that King Charles has gone back to Highgrove, thank goodness. I hope he will get a chance for a restful evening at least.


Agreed - he and Camilla are off to Wales tomorrow 

_"King Charles III and Camilla will travel to Wales, marking the last of his visits to all four nations of the UK as king. "_

and then they have the weekend without any engagements before the funeral on Monday.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Agreed - he and Camilla are off to Wales tomorrow
> 
> _"King Charles III and Camilla will travel to Wales, marking the last of his visits to all four nations of the UK as king. "_
> 
> and then they have the weekend without any engagements before the funeral on Monday.


But the Red Boxes continue...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> But the Red Boxes continue...


True, but at least he can do those in his own time without having to take part in any "official" engagements.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've very happily just read that King Charles has gone back to Highgrove, thank goodness. I hope he will get a chance for a restful evening at least.


I hope they can get some rest they looked exhausted yesterday.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> True, but at least he can do those in his own time without having to take part in any "official" engagements.


And sit down whilst he’s doing them. He was on his feet a long time yesterday as well as his siblings who are all getting on a bit although I expect Edward would deny that being a mere 58😁


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> He and William should have been spared that harrowing experience imo.


That's what many people thought (and said). But I distinctly remember reading that it was William, then 15, who insisted that he wanted to walk behind the coffin and that Harry, three years his junior, wanted to do as his brother did. The story seems to have changed over the years so you don't know which version to believe.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Calvine said:


> That's what many people thought (and said). But I distinctly remember reading that it was William, then 15, who insisted that he wanted to walk behind the coffin and that Harry, three years his junior, wanted to do as his brother did. The story seems to have changed over the years so you don't know which version to believe.


I suspect that if they had been prevented from doing this Harry would be now saying how wrong it was and that denying him the experience has affected him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Or not? Who knows?

The point I was making is that his earlier life has made him the man he is today,

None of us are perfect, after all.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I suspect that if they had been prevented from doing this Harry would be now saying how wrong it was and that denying him the experience has affected him.


Indeed: he does seem to have become a serial moaner since he left the RF.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Calvine said:


> Indeed: he does seem to have become a serial moaner since he left the RF.


He's an Olympics standard whinger, and his wife is no better.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Deguslave said:


> He's an Olympics standard whinger, and his wife is no better.


And yet, before his marriage and subsequently leaving the RF, he was such a popular and (apparently) fun-loving guy - seemingly the most popular member of his generation of the RF; and enjoyed the constant and enduring love of his grandmother (lots of photos of her laughing delightedly and smiling in his company).


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

So glad to know he's having a day off,
And
Can finally mourn, and gather his thoughts in private
He was swaying so much, at one point yesterday, I was honestly worried he was going to collapse.
So much has been put on his shoulders, at a time when many men, his age, are 10 years into their retirement
Also gives Camilla a chance to rest, she looked so tearful, as they left Westminster,
Without her by his side, I wonder if King Charles could've got through, this past week, as well as he has


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the swaying is something that the troops as taught (and probably the RF) in order to shift your weight slightly when standing still for long periods of time. I spotted several of the Guards doing it whilst they remained in position for such a long time before the procession started.

For a man of his age however fit, it was a long gruelling day I feel, well done to them all for getting through it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

......................................................


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

From the BBC news site …

Quote
Prince William has told mourners outside Sandringham House that walking behind the Queen's coffin in a procession yesterday "brought back a few memories" of his mother's funeral.

Speaking to well-wishers outside the royal residence earlier, he said yesterday's event was "challenging".

In September 1997, he and his brother Price Harry walked behind the coffin of their mother Princess Diana - an image that sticks in the mind for many.

Prince Harry addressed the topic in 2017, telling Newsweek: "I don't think any child should be asked to do that, under any circumstances. I don't think it would happen today."
Unquote


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

The King is visiting down the road from me this morning and apparently people have been queuing for a while already. 

I briefly forgot and had planned to take Rufus out in the car to work on his car excitement... have now changed my mind 😅


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Emlar said:


> The King is visiting down the road from me this morning and apparently people have been queuing for a while already.
> 
> I briefly forgot and had planned to take Rufus out in the car to work on his car excitement... have now changed my mind 😅


I can hear the news/police helicopters from my flat. Could walk over with Gelly and try and catch a glimpse if I could be bothered.
There are some protesters outside the castle apparently but doesn’t look like many. Mixed feeling about it all myself.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

picaresque said:


> I can hear the news/police helicopters from my flat. Could walk over with Gelly and try and catch a glimpse if I could be bothered.
> There are some protesters outside the castle apparently but doesn’t look like many. Mixed feeling about it all myself.


Yeah, I didn't fancy the crowds! The roads were very quiet round me. I didn't realise you were in Cardiff too!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Emlar said:


> Yeah, I didn't fancy the crowds! The roads were very quiet round me. I didn't realise you were in Cardiff too!


We are  I had plans today as well (rare occurence!) but had to cancel when I found out about the visit, definitely didn’t fancy the crowds in town.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The King and Prince of Wales have just done an impromptu walk to thank the crowds waiting to see the Queen's coffin. They are so natural with everyone, its lovely.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> The King and Prince of Wales have just done an impromptu walk to thank the crowds waiting to see the Queen's coffin. They are so natural with everyone, its lovely.


I hope that means poor Camilla is resting her broken toe. I really don't know how she managed to walk for so long with it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought it was such a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

it was so nice hearing the Prince of Wales thanking people for coming and waiting so long and the crowd saying three cheers for the King. I am sure they must be so comforted and overwhelmed by the outpouring of love towards them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The King has put out a message 

*King Charles has said he is "deeply touched" by the support he has received from across the world, in a message on the eve of the Queen's funeral.*
The King said he and Camilla, the Queen Consort, were "moved beyond measure" by everyone who took the trouble to pay their respects.
"As we prepare to say our last farewell, I wanted simply to take this opportunity to say thank you," he said.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

It's going to be interesting to watch how King Charles sets about reducing everything. He not only wants to get rid of the hangers on in the royal family , he also want to get rid of some of the buildings. It is said that over 100 staff has already been issues with their redundancy notice. 
As to Prince Harry, I always think of when King Edward VIII abdicated , he was eventually forgotten by most people and the same will happen to Harry.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tristy said:


> As to Prince Harry, I always think of when King Edward VIII abdicated , he was eventually forgotten by most people and the same will happen to Harry.


I don't think that will happen, they didn't have the media, FB ect.. as they do today, I think Harry and Meghan will use it to keep themselves in the spot light.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

tristy said:


> It's going to be interesting to watch how King Charles sets about reducing everything. He not only wants to get rid of the hangers on in the royal family , he also want to get rid of some of the buildings. It is said that over 100 staff has already been issues with their redundancy notice.
> As to Prince Harry, I always think of when King Edward VIII abdicated , he was eventually forgotten by most people and the same will happen to Harry.


I was listening to a chap who used to be Aide to then Prince Charles the other day who said when they are employed, they are made aware that if the Monarch or someone dies, they are likely to lose their jobs so it won't be new to most of them.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think that will happen, they didn't have the media, FB ect.. as they do today, I think Harry and Meghan will use it to keep themselves in the spot light.


you may have a point there, but they can only talk down the RF so far . KC can always take the titles off the children and put it back to children of the monarch only as it used to be. That would really upset them.


----------

